# الفارابي: اللفظ "موجود" يقوم مقام اللفظ exist



## من عباد الرحمن (9 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وصف الله سبحانه وتعالى اللسان العربي بالمبين 
فألفاظ هذا اللسان تبيين المعاني أفضل من أي لسان آخر​ 
أما الفلاسفة فقد وصفوا اللسان العربي بالعجز عن الدلالة عن بعض المعاني الفلسفة لذلك اخترعوا أسماء ونقلوها إلى العربية، ومن هذه المعاني ما هو من عقيدة المسلم: 
فكيف لا يستطيع العربي بعربيته أن يدل عن معنى "god exist" بألفاظ عربية 
قال الفارابي في كتاب الحروف: 
"وليس في العربية منذ أول وضعها لفظة تقوم مقام "هست" في الفارسية ولا مقام "استين" في اليونانية ولا مقام نظائر هاتين اللفظتين في سائر الألسنة. وهذه يُحتاج إليها ضرورة في العلوم النظرية وفي صناعة المنطق. فلما انتقلت الفلسفة إلى العرب واحتاجت الفلاسفة الذين يتكلمون بالعربية ويجعلون عباراتهم عن المعاني التي في الفلسفة وفي المنطق بلسان العرب، ولم يجدون في لغة العرب منذ أول ما وضعت لفظة ينقلون بها الأمكنة التي تستعمل فيها "استين" في اليونانية و "هست" بالفارسية فيجعلونها تقوم مقام هذه الألفاظ في الأمكنة التي يستعملها فيها سائر الأمم، فبعضهم رأى أن يستعمل لفظة "هو" مكان "هست" بالفارسية و"استين" باليونانية ... ورأى آخرون أن يستعملوا مكان تلك الألفاظ بدل الهو لفظة الموجود، وهو لفظة مشتقّة ولها تصاريف. وجعلوا مكان الهويّة لفظة الوجود، واستعملوا الكَلِم الكائنة منها كَلِما وجوديّة روابط في القضايا التي محمولاتها أسماء، مكان كان ويكون وسيكون. واستعملوا لفظة الموجود في المكانين، في الدلالة على الأشياء كلّها وفي أن يُربَط الاسم المحمول بالموضوع حيث يُقصَد أن لايُذكَر في القضيّة زمان، وهذان المكانان هما اللذان فيهما " هست " بالفارسيّة و " استين " باليونانيّة. واستعملوا الوجود في العربيّة حيث تُستعمَل " هستي " بالفارسيّة، واستعملوا وُجد ويوجَد وسيوجَد مكان كان ويكون وسيكون."​ 
وقد استقر الحال على الحل الثاني وتسرب إلى العربية من الفلسفة ما ليس منها فإذا سألت أحدا عن ترجمة معنى "god exist" سيرد عليك في الحال "الله موجود"​ 
لكن هل دل الشرع على هذا المعنى بهذا اللفظ؟ وماذا يعني لفظ "الموجود" في العربية:​ 
هذا ما ذكره الفارابي: 
"الموجود في لسان جمهور العرب هو أوّلا اسم مشتقّ من الوجود والوجدان. وهو يُستعمَل عندهم مطلَقا ومقيَّدا، أمّا مطلَقا ففي مثل قولهم " وجدتُ الضالّة " و " طلبتُ كذا حتّى وجدتُه "، وأمّا مقيَّدا ففي مثل قولهم " وجدتُ زيدا كريما " أو " لئيما ". فالموجود المستعمَل عندهم على الإطلاق قد يعنون به أن يحصل الشيء معروف المكان وأن يُتمكَّن منه في ما يراد منه ويكون معرضا لما يُلتمَس منه. فإنّما يعنون يقولهم وجدتُ الضالّة " ووجدتُ ما كنت فقدتُه " أنّي علمتُ مكانه وتمكّنتُ ممّا ألتمسُ منه متى شئتُ. وقد يعنون به أن يصير الشيء معلوما. وأمّا الذي يُستعمَل مقيَّدا في مثل قولهم وجدتُ زيدا كريما " أو " لئيما " فإنّما يعنون به عرفتُ زيدا كريما أو لئيما لاغير. وقد يستعمل العرب مكان هذه اللفظة في الدلالة على هذه المعاني " صادفتُ " و لقيتُ "، ومكان الموجود " المصادَف " و " الملقى "."​ 
والأكثر من ذلك ولم يذكره الفارابي أن إسم المفعول من أوجد بمعنى خلق هو الموجود​ 
وبذلك فإن المعاني التي يدل عليها اللفظ العربي الموجود ليست هي نفسها التي يدل عليها مثلا اللفظ الأنجليزي exist وفي الأمكنة التي يستعمل فيها جمهور العرب هذه اللفظة لفظةٌ معروفة عند سائر الأمم وفي الأنجليزية هي find لذلك عند ترجمة معاني القرآن فمعنى هذا اللفظ يعبر عنه ب:​ 
(وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا) فترجمة معاني الآية 64 من سورة النساء هي:​ 
We sent not an apostle, but to be obeyed, in accordance with the will of Allah. If they had only, when they were unjust to themselves, come unto thee and asked Allah.s forgiveness, and the Messenger had asked forgiveness for them, they would have found Allah indeed Oft-returning, Most Merciful.​ 

(وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَسَرَابٍ بِقِيعَةٍ يَحْسَبُهُ الظَّمْآنُ مَاء حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءهُ لَمْ يَجِدْهُ شَيْئًا وَوَجَدَ اللَّهَ عِندَهُ فَوَفَّاهُ حِسَابَهُ وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ) 
أما بالنسبة للآية 39 من سورة النور فترجمة معانيها إلى الأنجليزية هي:​ 
But the Unbelievers,- their deeds are like a mirage in sandy deserts, which the man parched with thirst mistakes for water; until when he comes up to it, he finds it to be nothing: But he finds Allah (ever) with him, and Allah will pay him his account: and Allah is swift in taking account​ 
فما هو اللفظ العربي الذي يدل على معنى اللفظ الأنجليزي "exist" ؟ 
جاء في الحديث الشريف: 
عن أنس رضي الله عنه أنه قال : أشهد أن الله – تعالى – حق ، وأن لقاءه حق ، وأن الساعة حق ، وأن الجنة حق ، وأن النار حق ، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتنة المحيا والممات ، ومن عذاب القبر ، ومن عذاب جهنم" 
وهذا الحديث يبين أن المعنى المراد متضمن في اللفظ العربي "الحق" 
وترجمة معنى "god exist" إلى لغة القرآن هو "الله حق" والحق هو إسم من أسمائه تعالى الحسنى.​


----------



## ابن سينا (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ "من عباد الرحمن" بارك الله بك على هذا الطرح...وهو كلام متين ولي تعقيب لو سمحت...الله سبحانه وتعالى منزه عن الجوارح ولا يماثله شيء وليس كمثله شيء,ويقول الله تعالى:"لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ "....)"...في هذه الآية بيّن الله لنا أنه هو وحده سبحانه وتعالى فاطر السموات والارض أي خالقها وخلق الانسان وجعل له زوجًا من جنسه_من جنس الانسان_ كما خلق الانعام ازواجًا وجعل خاصية التزاوج بين الانسان وزوجه ,وبين ذكور وإناث الحيوانات...فالانسان والحيوان يتكاثرون وتنتقل صفاتهم الى صغارهم من حركة وسكون ونوم وسمع وبصر...هذه الآية وحدها تكفي في نفي التجسيم والتحيز عن الله عزوجل.
وذلك لأن الله عز وجل قال بعد ان ذكر خلق الانسان والحيوان وصفاتهم البشرية والحيوانية "لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ" فهنا تفي أن يوجد شيئ مثله وقال بعدها عز من قائل:"وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ " اثبت انه سميع بصير ...هنا قدّم تفي المثلية على إثبات السمع والبصر كي لا يتوهم احد ان سمعه او بصره_سبحانه وتعالى_كسمع او كبصر احد من خلقه ولم يقل عز وجل :فَاطِرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَمِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ أَزْوَاجًا يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ ",فيكون السمع والبصر لله كما قال إبن عاشور:" بوصفه بــ { السميع البصير } الدّالين على تعلّق علمه بالموجودات من المسموعات والمبصرات تنبيهاً على أن نفي مماثلة الأشياء لله تعالى لا يتوهّم منه أن الله منزّه عن الاتصاف بما اتصفت به المخلوقات من أوصاف الكمال المعنوية كالحياة والعلم ولكن صفات المخلوقات لا تشبه صفاته تعالى في كمالها لأنها في المخلوقات عارضة، وهي واجبة لله تعالى في منتهى الكمال، فكونه تعالى سميعاً وبصيراً من جملة الصفات الداخلة تحت ظلال التأويل بالحمل على عموم قوله تعالى: { ليس كمثله شيء } فلمْ يقتضيا جارحتين. ولقد كان تعقيب قوله ذلك بهما شبيهاً بتعقيب المسألة بمثالها.اهـ
وعلى ما تقدم لا يجوز وصف الله بأنه موجود وذلك لأن موجد أسم مفعول وهذا يستدعي من يوجده والله منزه عن هذا,وإن استعملت فهي في معناها الذي هو نقيض العدم,وغير ذلك يكون الله واجد على وزن فاعل,والواجد تعني الذي يوجد كما وتعني الغني,قال الشاعر:الحَمْدُ للهِ الغَنِيِّ الوَاجِدِ 
وفي أَسماءِ الله تعالى: الواجِدُ، هو الغَنِيُّ الذي لا يَفْتَقِر. وقد وَجَدَ يَجِدُ جِدَةً، أَي استَغْنَى غِنًى لا فَقْرَ بَعْدَه، قاله إبن الأثير.


----------



## من عباد الرحمن (14 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك أخي على مرورك الكريم، ولي تعقيب على هذه الجزئية:


ابن سينا قال:


> وإن استعملت فهي في معناها الذي هو نقيض العدم


 
عندما يولد الوليد لا يكون له اسم إلا بعد مرور أسبوع ويتحقق من المسمى، فأي إسم فهو لمسمى، لكن بالنسبة لل"العدم" هو إسم بلا مسمى تحقق منه وحمل هذا الإسم "العدم"
فما هو الجواب عن السؤال: هل العدم حق؟
قد يحدث وتسمى أشياء غير حقيقية، كرجال الفضاء مثلا، ويكون الجواب عن السؤال : هل رجال الفضاء حق؟ "رجال الفضاء" باطل ، لأنه إسم لغير مسمى.
وما يقال من أن:
العدم نقيض الوجود، 
صفة العدم نقيض صفة الوجود، ونقيض صفة الوجود هي غير الوجود
فكل معدوم غير موجود، فلماذا خرق الفلاسفة القاعدة وسموا ما لا يوجد بإسم وهو "المعدوم"، إذن فهم يعملون في فضاء غير حقيقي، لأن بعض كائناته غير حقيقية، فالجواب على الأسئلة:
هل المعدوم حق؟
هل العدم حق؟
باطل باطل
وقد اختلف الناس في المعدوم أهو شيء أم لا:

فقال أهل السنة وطوائف من المرجئة كالأشعرية وغيرهم ليس شيئا وبه يقول هشام بن عمرو الغوطي أحد شيوخ المعتزلة
و قال سائر المعتزلة المعدوم شيء
و قال عبد الرحيم بن محمد بن عثمان الخياط أحد شيوخ المعتزلة أن المعدوم جسم في حال عدمه إلا انه ليس متحركا ولا ساكنا ولا مخلوقا ولا محدثا في حال عدمه.
ليس شيئا أي ليس بذي معنى وأي تسمية له فهي باطلة

لذلك يجب العودة والرجوع إلى العربية عربية القرآن فهي لاتشتمل على هذه المصطلحات والتعريفات الدخيلة والتي لا علاقة لها بالعقل والمنطق.


----------

